
Show HN: Screenr – A clean screenshot annotation tool for Chrome - d--b
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/screenr/ppgaejlknkbfkhjoiijoodojfiogpgmp
======
d--b
Hey there, author here!

Screenr is a small tool we built because we were tired of drawing arrows and
crappy colored text on our screenshots. Let us know what you think!

